# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρησμένο μάτι σε καναρίνι

## Σωτηρης

Σήμερα πρόσεξα οτι το ματι του  εχει πρηστεί κιόλας , εχει καιρό το πρόβλημα  μου είπανε να του βάλω betadine και θα γίνει καλά. Το μάτι μόνο καλά δν έγινε και εχει φτάσει σε αυτή τη κατάσταση  
Τρώει, πίνει κανονικά δεν εχει πρόβλημα διάθεσης δηλαδή 
και φώτο να έχετε μια άποψη

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν βλεπω φωτο αν θες δες μια τον τροπο που ανεβαζουμε εδω:
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*Ωστοσο δες αυτο το θέμα

*Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*

----------


## Σωτηρης

δεν μπορει πατας το λινκ και δεν σε παει ?

----------


## ninos

Σωτήρη, έβαλα την φωτογραφία να φένεται.  
Διάβασε το άρθρο που σου έστειλε ο Δημήτρης. Το πουλάκι, μπορεί να έχει απο μια απλή μόλυνση, ώς κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό. Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά bedadine σε τόσο ευαίσθητη περιοχή, δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο.

----------


## Σωτηρης

<script src='http://img684.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=p3160334as.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

αγόρασε από το φαρμακειο μια κρέμα (fucidine ophtalmique) είναι αντιβιοτικό για τους σταφυλόκοκους και ειδικό για τα ματια, σε 5 ημερες θα είναι υγιέστατο, μην το κουράζεται με αλλα φάρμακα κάνετε αυτό που σας λέω και μετά "πεστεμας" αν είστε ευχαριστημένος από τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## panos70

Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με τον Τακη ,ειναι πολυ καλη κρεμα με αντιβιωση για εξωτερικες δερματοπαθειες

----------


## Σωτηρης

πάω να την πάρω τότε  :winky:  ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos70

Καλα αποτελεσματα με το πουλακι και οχι betadine στο ματι μπορει να τυφλωθει

----------


## jk21

στην ελλαδα fucidin για οφθαλμικη χρηση (προσοχη μην την μπερδεψουμε με τη δερματικη !!!!!! ) εχει μονο σταγονες  (ομως νομιζω σε μορφη γελης )
*Fucidin® viscous eye drops*

 Σωληνάριο 5gr, μονοδόσεις των 0,2grΦουσιδικό οξύ


το φουσιδικο οξυ δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικο σε gram - μικροβια και μαλλον θα ηταν καλυτερη η χρηση τομπραμυκινης ή γενταμυκινης (tobrex χωρις κορτιζονη ή tobradex με καποιο κορτιζονουχο σε συνδιασμο ,ειδικα αν υπαρχει και εντονη φλεγμονη     και  garamat σταγονες αντιστοιχα για τις δυο ουσιες ) .δειτε και εδω σελιδες 560 -563 

http://www.tydky.gr/syntagologio/11_ofthalmologika.pdf

αν ξεκινησες fucidin συνεχιζεις με αυτην και βλεπουμε στην πορεια .προσοχη να ειναι οφθαλμικο και οχι δερματικο σκευασμα .να χορηγεις μια σταγονα καθε 12 ωρες .αν παρεις αλοιφη καλα ειναι πριν την βαλεις να καθαριζεις με σταγονες τεχνητων δακρυων (εχουν τα φαρμακεια ) ή χαμομηλι βρασμενο ,την περιοχη

----------


## Σωτηρης

ok πήρα την αλοιφή  "*Fucidin® viscous eye drops "* θα ξεκινήσω θεραπεία και σας ενημερώνω πάλι

----------


## jk21

μην ξεχνας 2 φορες την ημερα και επειδη ειναι αντιβιωση να ξερεις οτι καλα ειναι να τηρειται το 12 ωρο .μην εχουν διακυμανσεις οι ωρες χορηγησης

----------


## Σωτηρης

αχα ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση

----------


## Σωτηρης

Το καναρινακι εχει βελτίωση με την αλοιφή  θα βγουν και τα πούπουλα γύρω απο το μάτι  σιγά σιγά ?

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπες : σιγα σιγα .μην σε αγχωνει αρκει να φυγει ο ερεθισμος και να μην εκλειεται δακρυ

----------


## jimi gats

και το το τοβραντεκξ κανει δουλεια

----------


## panos70

> σωτηρης 
> το καναρινακι εχει βελτίωση με την αλοιφή θα βγουν και τα πούπουλα γύρω απο το μάτι σιγά σιγά


οχι και πολυ γρηγορα μπορει και στην πτεροροια αλλα αυτο μην σε αγχωνει οπως λεει και ο δημητρης ειναι δευτερευων

----------


## Σωτηρης

οκ , τουλάχιστον βλέπω βελτίωση

----------


## PAIANAS

Θα ξαναβγούν τα φτεράκια .

----------

